# Guest Certificate Question



## vincepecoraro (Sep 20, 2015)

My wife is not listed on the deed. She is taking a girls trip to Vegas. Do I need to pay for a guest certificate or is the fact that she is my wife enough? 

Would calling the resort ahead of time make the situation easier at check in, or will the last names being the same be obvious enough?

Any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## got4boys (Sep 20, 2015)

Guests not accompanied by a Member must obtain a Guest Confirmation prior to check-in. 

The only way that would be free it is your Home Week. 

I see that you own at Flamingo. Is she staying for a full week and in the size of unit in the season that you purchased at the Flamingo?


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 20, 2015)

got4boys said:


> I see that you own at Flamingo. Is she staying for a full week and in the size of unit in the season that you purchased at the Flamingo?



She will be at the Flamingo in the size unit that we own, but not the season and not for a full week. We own a 2 bedroom platinum and she will be there in January, which is silver.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2015)

She needs a GC.  For all the resort knows, having your name is a coincidence.
Either that, or she is your ex who kept your name for the sake for the kids.

Put her on the deed.
Or is there a reason why you want her to go thru probate to get the TS after you go?
.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2015)

This is the issue with calling - the desk jockey that answers the phone may say sure, no problem, but then when your wife check-ins, the deck jockey that is working at the time may enforce the policy more strictly.  It's safer to have a GC.

Why isn't your wife on the deed?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Why isn't your wife on the deed?



Simple answer would be because he bought before he was married to her.

My current dh was not on the deed to one of our timeshares as it was purchased when I was married to husband #1.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2015)

Good point!  I also have one in just my name, because my DH works in another town, and did not have time to go to the notary within the timeframe that I needed.


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought them as a surprise for her, so I didn't want to have to get her signature on anything. 

Do you think HGVC will add my wife if I call in and explain? She has a dower interest in the property simply by being married to me, so I was never worried about probate or anything like that.  

We each have separate Hhonors accounts for work, but I was reading on another thread where Hilton could combine these for us as well and link everything through our club account. 

Again, any help for the newbie is appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2015)

Adding her name to the actual *deed*, will require the deed to be rewritten and submitted to the county recorders office and the resort.

I know HGVC can add her name to the Acct. *Acct.*, but not sure if that will allow her to check-in or not.


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 20, 2015)

I plan to call Hilton tomorrow and see what can be done. I will post the findings. thanks for all of the help!


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 21, 2015)

Hilton confirmed that for my wife to be treated like a member she needs to be on the deed. They were able to add her to my account, but that just allows her to call and get information. The reservations still have to be in my name. 

Hilton transferred me to a title company that wanted $600 to do the quit claim deed. Crazy. 

I am thinking about doing the paperwork myself, does anyone have any advice on where to start? I need to do it for both Kings Land and the Flamingo.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2015)

vincepecoraro said:


> Hilton confirmed that for my wife to be treated like a member she needs to be on the deed. They were able to add her to my account, but that just allows her to call and get information. The reservations still have to be in my name.
> 
> Hilton transferred me to a title company that wanted $600 to do the quit claim deed. Crazy.
> 
> I am thinking about doing the paperwork myself, does anyone have any advice on where to start? I need to do it for both Kings Land and the Flamingo.



I would not do it yourself, because your have to prepare a deed that meets the legal requirements of the local county recording office, and a mistake could cost your far more than paying someone to do it.

However, it doesn't have to cost $600 either.  I use a company that charges  about $150, and they are Tuggers, and get high marks from TUG:

L.T. Transfers
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://www.lttransfers.com/
readylegal@gmail.com
706.219.2709


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> However, it doesn't have to cost $600 either.  I use a company that charges  about $150, and they are Tuggers, and get high marks from TUG:



This seems like a much better option. Thank you!


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 21, 2015)

Just call and they'll put notes in the computer. 

Some rules are suggestions.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 21, 2015)

Recently I had to remove my uncle from my deed as we had purchased together and he molonger had an interest in the timeshare.  Hilton has a transfer company that provided a quick claim deed.  During that process, I added my 4 adult daughters to the deed with me and they are noe "owners " with full rights to use of the property.  The total cost was $ 450. And they now have owner rights with me.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2015)

Wgk101 said:


> Recently I had to remove my uncle from my deed as we had purchased together and he molonger had an interest in the timeshare.  Hilton has a transfer company that provided a quick claim deed.  During that process, I added my 4 adult daughters to the deed with me and they are noe "owners " with full rights to use of the property.  The total cost was $ 450. And they now have owner rights with me.



$450 is 3 times at much as LT Transfers charges.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2015)

I also endorse LT Transfers.  They handled my last purchase quire well.

But I will also tell you that doing a deed to add or remove names is not brain surgery.
It is possible to do it yourself, if you are comfortable with these steps...

Take your deed.  Copy it, word-for-word, using the same eggsact format + language.
... Except where it says "Grantor," use the name/address of the current "Grantee(s)."
... and for "Grantee," use the names/addresses of whoever you want to be owners.
... (including yourself)... Also change the "Prepared by" + "Return to" notations.
Then have it signed, witnessed and notarized, just like the old deed.
_It doesn't matter if it's a Warranty Deed or Quitclaim Deed, since it's in the family._

Call the County Clerk's Public Records Division where the TS is located.
Get a fee quote & send them the deed, a check, and a stamped, return envelope.
After the deed is returned, send it to HGVC with a letter saying "This is not a sale."
.


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 22, 2015)

I figured it couldn't be that hard. I have done it a few times in OH. 

Thank you all of the help!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,  slightly different twist on this.

We are taking our first TS trip with friends.  We are heading to Elara later in Oct.  I have two one bedrooms booked, they are on separate reservations, as we are actually staying as part of VIP package.

We will be checking in together, so in theory i don't need a guest certificate.  What are the odds they will change name associated with the second room at time of check-in, or at least allow my friends credit card to be associated with the room for any charges?

Just trying to avoid the certificate fee if possible, but don't want any hassles either....


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 1, 2015)

If you are VIP, have you used your GC up?  If you have not just call and change the name to their's on the reservation.  It is free. Silver has 5, see page 339.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 1, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Hello,  slightly different twist on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ive done similar in Hawaii, had units booked at Kingsland and Bay Club.  I checked in at Kingsland and added my brother-in-laws name at the desk and used his credit card.  They asked for all guest names, up to the 6 limit for the 2br I reserved.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## JSparling (Oct 1, 2015)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231978


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 2, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Ive done similar in Hawaii, had units booked at Kingsland and Bay Club.  I checked in at Kingsland and added my brother-in-laws name at the desk and used his credit card.  They asked for all guest names, up to the 6 limit for the 2br I reserved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Thanks, that is exactly what i am hoping to do!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2016)

*GC Flamingo Question*



SmithOp said:


> Ive done similar in Hawaii, had units booked at Kingsland and Bay Club.  I checked in at Kingsland and added my brother-in-laws name at the desk and used his credit card.  They asked for all guest names, up to the 6 limit for the 2br I reserved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


I know this is an old thread, but I thought this would be a good place for my question.

Got a studio for a friend at the HGVC Flamingo starting December 29th for 4 nites, over New Years.  The DW and I will be staying at the HGVC Elara, down the street.  The Flamingo reservation is in my name and I have not gotten a Guest Certificate. 

If I go down to the Flamingo on the 29th, when our friend checks-in, will we be able to have the desk clerk change the name for the reserved room to our friends name and have the Flamingo scan her card for the incidentals, or will we need a GC to do this?  We never had a problem doing this with Marriott, but this is the first time I'm trying this with HGVC.

Thanks,


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 18, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I thought this would be a good place for my question.
> 
> Got a studio for a friend at the HGVC Flamingo starting December 29th for 4 nites, over New Years.  The DW and I will be staying at the HGVC Elara, down the street.  The Flamingo reservation is in my name and I have not gotten a Guest Certificate.
> 
> ...



I would just checkin together with my friend and ask that they use his cc for any purchases. Once you have checked in you could split up and you could go to Elara(very nice resort btw) my understanding is that you only need to be present during checkin.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 18, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I thought this would be a good place for my question.
> 
> Got a studio for a friend at the HGVC Flamingo starting December 29th for 4 nites, over New Years.  The DW and I will be staying at the HGVC Elara, down the street.  The Flamingo reservation is in my name and I have not gotten a Guest Certificate.
> 
> ...





Yes, you can check a guest in, no certificate required if you are there.  There isn't a requirement that you stay at the same resort.  They will put his name on it and use his credit card for incidentals.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

